# Poly Spreader Opinions Needed!!!



## Groundeffx (Aug 18, 2010)

Our company is involved in a sizable snow/ice management operation. We are very seriously looking into switching to the poly/electric spreaders and are looking for any advice, opinions, reviews, and experiences you have had with these spreaders. Right now we are running all stainless, gas powered, v-box spreaders in a couple of different sizes. These spreaders run constantly throughout a storm so we need something that will handle these conditions. They may run salt, a salt/sand mixture, straight sand, wet salt, wet sand, they may have multiple loads run through them at one time, they may get loaded and have to travel for an hour, they may sit loaded for an extended period of time (we usually try to avoid that but it happens). I prefer them to be easy to load (1-2 men with no loader), reliable, durable, and pretty much be able to handle anything thrown at them. Conveyor or auger? Easy to clean? How do they handle storage during the off season? Wireless or wired? (I'm thinking good old hard wiring is the way to go) Cost? Easy to get parts? Brand? I'll stop rambling now, I think you get the point. Any information is greatly appreciated and don't hold back! Especially from the guys that work through the winters up north. I look forward to hearing from all of you.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Western Tornado 2.5 yard for sure...............


----------



## Groundeffx (Aug 18, 2010)

How long have you had the spreader? Have you had any problems with the rubber conveyor? Clogging, bridging, etc.?


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

No problems at all. I have the model with two motors,one for the conveyor and the other for the belt.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Dont forget to look at the Snow Ex line...less moving parts...,more expensive yes...but quality second to none. No chains or belts...Motors with transmission.patented auger system. The 2.0 yard 8500 is a fantastic unit....2 grease fittings...thats it


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

3311;1060580 said:


> Western Tornado 2.5 yard for sure...............


I 2nd that.

The newer tornado's use a chain not the belt. I got an 1.8 yarder. I got the tornado at the end of last year used it for 2 storms. It worked great. I plow roads so i go threw alot of salt. I got a couple videos on youtube if you wanna take a look. Or i can post them on here.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Groundeffx;1060486 said:


> Our company is involved in a sizable snow/ice management operation. We are very seriously looking into switching to the poly/electric spreaders and are looking for any advice, opinions, reviews, and experiences you have had with these spreaders. Right now we are running all stainless, gas powered, v-box spreaders in a couple of different sizes. These spreaders run constantly throughout a storm so we need something that will handle these conditions. They may run salt, a salt/sand mixture, straight sand, wet salt, wet sand, they may have multiple loads run through them at one time, they may get loaded and have to travel for an hour, they may sit loaded for an extended period of time (we usually try to avoid that but it happens). *I prefer them to be easy to load (1-2 men with no loader)*, reliable, durable, and pretty much be able to handle anything thrown at them. Conveyor or auger? Easy to clean? How do they handle storage during the off season? Wireless or wired? (I'm thinking good old hard wiring is the way to go) Cost? Easy to get parts? Brand? I'll stop rambling now, I think you get the point. Any information is greatly appreciated and don't hold back! Especially from the guys that work through the winters up north. I look forward to hearing from all of you.


I've heard good things about the tornados too, also you have your guys load sanders with multiple yrds of material BY HAND?!?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I think he means getting the spreader in and out of the truck.


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

Generation 2 Western Tornado 1.5 (or 1.8 or 2.5 depending on capacity needs) Spill gaurd lids and it tells you when its empty. Pretty impressed with the throwing distance too. Also i put mine in and take out myself every storm.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

here are my videos for you of the western 1.8 yarder i got. I did look at the snow ex. Snow ex looks like a good choice but i just could'nt justify the price differences.


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1061036 said:


> I've heard good things about the tornados too, also you have your guys load sanders with multiple yrds of material BY HAND?!?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:I couldnt help myself


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

05 superduty;1061207 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:I couldnt help myself


Well I guess I didnt understand what he said, but it's the way it sounded to me... My jam dropped when I read it haha.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Mackman,
Did you ever fix your spread pattern problem? i cut off part of the spinner frame on the drivers side so it would spread equally on both sides.,works fine now
steve


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Steve, 

Since having for a year , do you like them? pros and cons .Looking to get one this year. Hows it fit in a shortbed? What the max you think you can put in it with doors shut?

Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Big downfall of the poly spreaders is that when you hit something, it breaks. Metal is much easier to repair. Several companies, including Salt Dogg and Airflow make SS spreaders with two electric motors.


----------



## Groundeffx (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone used the DownEaster or AirFlo SS with electric motors? How do the motors hold up? I just can't bring myself to spend the money on the SnoEx!! Not really worth it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I anticipate ordering this little jewel in the next week or so......

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/ElectricHopperSpreaders/SHPE0750.html


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

2COR517;1093673 said:


> I anticipate ordering this little jewel in the next week or so......
> 
> http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/ElectricHopperSpreaders/SHPE0750.html


New little truck or something?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Going with a 2yrd DownEaster poly/dual electric with variable speed controller. It also comes with a vibrator. Also cam with inverted V and top screen.


----------



## Groundeffx (Aug 18, 2010)

Brian Young;1093815 said:


> Going with a 2yrd DownEaster poly/dual electric with variable speed controller. It also comes with a vibrator. Also cam with inverted V and top screen.


What kind of prices were you being quoted?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Groundeffx;1093429 said:


> Has anyone used the DownEaster or AirFlo SS with electric motors? How do the motors hold up? I just can't bring myself to spend the money on the SnoEx!! Not really worth it.


it's not poly but you might consider the Smith spreader. it's all stainless , dual electric motors, inverted V, and top screen. i just got quoted 4500.00. i have the tornado , snow ex and the smith .... i prefer the smith. The motors aren't down in the salt, the chute flips up by removing 2 pins. 1/2HP on conveyor geared 50:1 and i believe 1/8 HP on spinner directly. NO belt or chain to drive the spinner it's on it's own shaft with greasable pillow bolcks
steve


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1093799 said:


> New little truck or something?


Well, I wouldn't be putting an 8 foot 1.8 yard sander in a little truck.......


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

2COR517;1094376 said:


> Well, I wouldn't be putting an 8 foot 1.8 yard sander in a little truck.......


Well duh haha, so whats the new truck?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1094378 said:


> Well duh haha, so whats the new truck?


Not new by any means. 81 K20.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

2COR517;1094424 said:


> Not new by any means. 81 K20.


K20? Kinda a small spreader eh? I shouldnt say much though, I only have a push spreader...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Wet sand, traveling a long distance and sitting, sounds like a disaster waiting to happen with an electric spreader. I spread a 70/30 sand/salt mix through a hydraulic system and some nights the first spread is hard to get going.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

What kind of spreader ?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

10' dual hydraulic V box. Swenson.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a salt dogg 2000. Had it 4 seasons, put atleast 250 ton a year through it and will never go back to gas, chain again.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

am looking at making the move from tailgate spreaders to v-boxes. I am going to put the spreader on a 2009 chevy 3500 srw. Been looking at the snowex vmax 7550? Any ideas? I been hearing guys talk about salt dogg vs. snowex but it seems to come down to price between the two in these debates. Both salt dogg and snowex are about the same in my area.

I want to use poly vbox and i want to go with electric over gas engine. Central hydraulics is not an option. My local monroe dealer is telling me to look at the new meyers electric vbox spreader. I have heard of a few guys talk about DownEaste which i never heard of until recently.

So hear is my 2 concerns, which is gonna be the most reliable (i dont mind spending a few more bucks if it keeps me running at 2 am) and which capacity. Like i said, it would be going on a chevy 3500 srw, but i also am looking at spreaders for my f250 and chevy 2500, maybe even my f450. Help!!! been plowing and salting for 17 years so I aint a newbie, just looking at expanding into another world. thanks.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

We use only Snow Ex. 2 main reasons are reliability and adjustability (auger and spinner). We find the dual adjustability from the cab saves us $$ and pure profit is what we all want

Yes, they are pricy to fix - but we have never had a problem mid storm. In a heated space, storing them full works, you take your chances otherwise.

Currently we have put wood "add on height" sides on all, the largest on our 3000 with 20" wood sides (takes it from 0.6 cu to 1.2 <leveled off 100% full>), a 8000 with our own/custom liquid tank hook up to spray on the spinner and an 8500.

The only thing we do not like is the 8500 with the polyurethane spinner (wears out) (our 3000 and 8000 have steel spinners).


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Just installed my new Salt Dogg 2000 Poly V-Box and think it is going to be awesome !!!


----------

